# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Vermes >  identificacao de verme

## pedrosoares

boas!

no outro dia a noite, encontrei este Sr a vasculhar no areao!
com a luz ele tende a esconder-se

daquilo que ja andei a pesquisar poderá ser um Ptychodera Flava, ja falado aqui na ident de especies ou "sipunculan worm. Phylum Sipuncula"
alguem quer dar palpites?
pelo que ja li, estes bichinhos alimentam-se de detritos e sao por isso saudaveis ao ecossistema, a nao ser que comece a ver a populacao a crescer muito e ai, ha que fazer algo em relacao a isto

P1010064_1.jpg

http://youtu.be/Z1i-j5Q4qk4

----------

